# Engine Noise



## 6032 (Sep 30, 2007)

Manual tranny 6.0 Oct 2006 and 7500 miles loud noise coming from top right bank. Oil changed 1000 miles back. Getting worse. All levels ok and dash display clear. Sounds metallic not good. Am I should be the only one with this problem.
:confused


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

hope you got a recpiet from where they did the oil change. take it to your dealer, or a different one incase you do have your regular dealer service it.have them run a full diagnostic, and oil test, some thing simular to cat's SOS test. best wish's


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I had the same problem and had it repaired last week, it sounded like a valve or lifter problem with a constant rattle consistant with the RPM of the engine. The Pontiac dealer replaced both of the belt tension adjusters under warranty and now the engine sounds normal.


----------



## 6032 (Sep 30, 2007)

If that sorts the problem I will be happy as it sounds very much as you described, we checked the rockers and followers, changed them round and the next step looked like head off to check if lifter broken or whatever. My problem is car no is USA on year break and no Pontiac dealers so its my wallet.


----------



## 6032 (Sep 30, 2007)

05GTO said:


> I had the same problem and had it repaired last week, it sounded like a valve or lifter problem with a constant rattle consistant with the RPM of the engine. The Pontiac dealer replaced both of the belt tension adjusters under warranty and now the engine sounds normal.


can u advise if you got pulley belts tensioners replaced or chain tensioners 
no one in the emerald isle knows jack about GM V8 never mind LS2. Id appreciate your response as i want to get back behind the wheel and bring it back to USA in one piece.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I was wrong, they only replaced the Secondary Accessory Drive Tensioner, I believe this is the one connected to the A/C. The part is listed as Tensioner J0685, Part # 12560345, Remove the belt to the A/C and see if the problem goes away.

Good luck,


----------



## 6032 (Sep 30, 2007)

well tried that and still the same so looks like head off. Noise too hard to be anything but in the unit. Will let u know how it plays out.


----------

